# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  اضافه کردن Microsoft Database Access Engine به ستاپ برنامه با استفاده از InstallShield

## ghafarifar

سلام
من دارم برای برنامم که با پایگاه داده ی اکسس در ارتباط هست یه ستاپ می سازم . همه  ی پیش نیاز ها از جمله مایکروسافت نت فریم ورک ، ریپورت ویوئر و بقیه رو براحتی تونستم اضافه کنم. ولی برای این که برنامه درست کار کنه باید Microsoft Database Access Engine هم تو سیستم مقصد نصب باشه . من هر چی سعی کردم نتوستم این کار رو انجام بدم . 
من از InstallShield 2010 استفاده می کنم .
امیدوارم که بتونید بهم کمک کنید.

----------


## AliBatman

> سلام
> من دارم برای برنامم که با پایگاه داده ی اکسس در ارتباط هست یه ستاپ می سازم . همه  ی پیش نیاز ها از جمله مایکروسافت نت فریم ورک ، ریپورت ویوئر و بقیه رو براحتی تونستم اضافه کنم. ولی برای این که برنامه درست کار کنه باید Microsoft Database Access Engine هم تو سیستم مقصد نصب باشه . من هر چی سعی کردم نتوستم این کار رو انجام بدم . 
> من از InstallShield 2010 استفاده می کنم .
> امیدوارم که بتونید بهم کمک کنید.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEY2wHwxLYM

----------

